# best settings for bk monolith plus sub and monitor audio asb2 soundbar?



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi

i have the monitoraudio asb2 soundbar and bk monolith plus sub what would be the best settings to use on the sub and soundbar

my room is 18feet wide 10feet depth 16feet height? :boxer:


----------

